# Nov 10



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Got 3 last night and 2 night before. Not seeing alot right now, walking by the smaller ones <14", but these two made it worth the effort. Largest one is almost 21" the other is right at 20". On the otherhand my brother in Pensacola poked 10 on the 8th and 2 on the 9th. He told me most were larger and one went 22". Can't let him beat me....saw one last night that might have gone 23 -24". Would not let me get close enough...explains why its gotten that big. And I forgot to mention it was crazy windy and cold, which may say something for myself, but had some good quiet time being thankful and letting him know I am.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

You are DA MAN Pat !!!!! Good to see you are having such good luck. I am trying to round up all my gear so I can start getting out there.


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

Im 0/2 Pat. Talked to guys wading and on boats and seems I got a late start. Said as soon as the moon come out the fish where gone!:notworthy:


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

That's good to know about the moon, but I did get 3 with the moon on Thursday. Could have made it 5 with a couple small ones, and actually I probably walked passed some considering how bad the conditions were before the storm came through. Still trying to understand how the conditions affect their movement. My brother poked 3 over at Ft Pickens, spoke to several others in boats and wading whom did not get any??


----------



## gators06 (Nov 5, 2011)

i got 8 nice ones at the pass thursday night


----------



## gators06 (Nov 5, 2011)

wat time were u guys out there


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

I got there about 8pm,and the moon was awful bright!


----------



## gators06 (Nov 5, 2011)

yea it been that away for the last week got most of my big ones on close to a full moon


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

_"Im 0/2 Pat. Talked to guys wading and on boats and seems I got a late start. Said as soon as the moon come out the fish where gone!"_

Don't give up, try to get out right at sunset and do not leave until 9:30 if possible.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice catch with the moon conditions.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Just FYI, I know I like to hear about the trips out....I took two last night that were both bigger than the ones shown here. Sorry, got home late and just wanted to get the fish cleaned, no pics. But if your willing to take my word one was 21" and the other was just slightly longer, almost 22".
I started to leave as soon as I got there, crazy wind, winds out of SE blowing right into the pass. But got one right away and decided to hang in, it was worth it for the two I got. Saw a boat with lights out there and they were nice enough to stay away, must be really good people.


----------

